# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hiya

## weekerrie

hi everyone newbie here. :lol:  just bought my wee lassie a fish tank so may need some advise site looks good.

----------


## Timo

> hi everyone newbie here. just bought my wee lassie a fish tank so may need some advise site looks good.


Hello weekerrie  :welcome:  any questions feel free just post away  :Wink:

----------


## Gary R

:fkwelcome:  weekerrie hope you enjoy the forum  :Wink: 

would like to know how you heard about us....and as Timo says any questions feel free and just post away 

Regards Gary

----------


## weekerrie

> weekerrie hope you enjoy the forum 
> 
> would like to know how you heard about us....and as Timo says any questions feel free and just post away 
> 
> Regards Gary



i heard about this great site of timo ....

----------


## Kirsty

Hello Kerrie,

 :fkwelcome:  Have fun and enjoy the site, theres loads of great information on here, and loads of freindly members here to help you out if you need it.  :Smile: 

Enjoy the site.   :fishy:

----------


## plankton

hi kerrie

welcome to fish-keeping

----------


## Anne

hya....and welcome to the people who dont ZZZzzzz when you talk about fish  :Smile:

----------

